# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  La Guardia Civil intercepta dos toneladas de pescado capturado de forma ilícita

## NoRegistrado

> Los detenidos intentaron huir al ver a los agentes.
> La Guardia Civil intervino el pasado sábado dos toneladas de pescado que se había cogido ilegalmente en el embalse de Mequinenza. 
> 
>  Los agentes se acercaron a tres personas que estaban pescando en el paraje de 'La Portillada', en el término municipal de Sástago, que trataron de huir al ver a las autoridades.
> 
>  Tras una persecución de varios minutos, fueron interceptados y debido a su "actitud nerviosa" la Guardia Civil procedió a abrir la parte de atrás de la furgoneta donde encontraron gran cantidad de pescado y diverso material para su pesca ilegal.
> 
>  Los detenidos reconocieron haberlo cogido para venderlo en Benicarló (Castellón) y exportarlo también a Rumanía. Con el apoyo del SEPRONA, la Guardia Civil recontó e identificó 200 carpas, 45 lucios perca y un siluro. Todos sumaban un total de dos toneladas de peso. Además, las autoridades encontraron 1.500 metros de red de trasmallo de corchetes sin gallos de señalización, un medio considerado prohibido..


http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...8_1101025.HTML



Sin palabras...
Con lo vigilado que debería estar Mequinenza, y éstos pollos meten un trasmallo como si nada.

El hacer una factoría para ésta ya se sabe lo que iba a traer.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

